# Roof support cross brace repair



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like a diagonal "X" brace came loose from the ridge board? A picture would help or learn the terms: 
http://books.google.com/books?id=E5...epage&q=structural ridge roof framing&f=false

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...FJ0itT&sig=AHIEtbRtV80-3uHD-E_6RMyCq7zQ737mAg

Gary


----------



## bkraz (Dec 13, 2010)

There are two items, specifically.

#1 one end of one of the "collar ties" in my attic has popped out of the rafter it was nailed into. It has done this because the last 3-4 feet of the collar tie has warped something awful and so the nails were just slowly pulled out.

#2 one of the diagonal "X" braces came out of the ridge board very easily and is definitely not providing any support as it slips in and out of the nail holes with zero effort.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Usually don't need an X brace on the ridge board, except it helps when installing the rafters.

Rafter tie nailing: http://www.engineersedge.com/civil_engineering/rafter-ceiing-connections.htm

Gary


----------



## bkraz (Dec 13, 2010)

That's interesting... maybe the roofers put that together while they were constructing the original build and then just left them there.

Well, if I don't need those then I'll just hammer that one back in and maybe put one screw in it to keep it in place and then not worry about it.

Which leaves only the collar tie issue. I have the one that has warped and pulled out of the rafter and which is hanging only by the nails in the other end. And just today I found another one that has warped (again only on one end and again the final 3 feet or so) and which has pulled well over half of the length of the nails out of the rafter. I'm guessing I should replace these 2x8 collar ties with new lumber... is it just that simple?


----------

